# ED's Fly Meat Photos of Frog Day Atlanta 56K More Photos



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh my God we had so much fun at American Frog Day. The biggest thanks ever to Chuck Powell and Ron Gagliardo!!! Here are a few photos of the fun. It was incredible. Enjoy!











This was the frog day logo. How cool is that? Ron's buddy did it for him. I forgot his name but he needs credit.









My future frog house. I wish! This is the tropical conservatory. It's friggin huge! They have free range E. tricolors, P. terriblis, Red trivvies, and many more free range frogs in the conservatory. They have many trees, vines, orchids, allocasia, pothos, streams, pools, it's incredible.









I cannot believe I saw this frog in person. Hemiphractus!!! A frog eating specimen, actually 95% of the diet of these guys is other frogs. This guy was a specimen from "Project Panama."









Another frog I have never seen in person. Just an amazing frog. I added 5 new frogs to my "never seen before list" the gardens are the bomb!









This an offspring of Chuck Powell's that is free range in the garden. He donated 15 to ABG back in 1997 and they let them go. Thanks to Darren Meyer's frog call CD, I was able to zero in that it was tricolor, and saw him calling to a female by a stream.









This guy was in an exhibit on loan from New York? The plants are from Black Jungle. The set up was amazing, and this guy was kind enough to let me snap a few photos of him. Eat your heart out Corey!









How could you not go to Atlanta without seeing a few carnivorous plants? They are everywhere in the ABG.









In the conservatory I bumped into Dr. Klaus Busse. He and I spent 10 min watching this tadpole eat a guppy. We (He) determined it was not a Dendrobates but more likely a treefrog of some kind.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I forgot to mention that I also found this in the garden. Can anyone ID this for me?









Thanks!
Dave


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Dave,

I don’t know what it is but it appears to have some sort of gaping mouth problem…Or maybe it’s just preparing to shed.


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

LMFAO


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah chris,
I thought that too.
Dave


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

It seems I saw that face on him most of the time...I think he was either in some sort of drunken trance or drooling over some of the frogs...or maybe whining that some of the frogs he wanted were sold. LOL! What do you think? haha Sorry, Richard...love the picture! 

In all honesty, Richard cracked me up...super nice guy. 

Kristen


----------



## Basketbreaker (Sep 30, 2005)

let me get this right. they just have a building which is like a rain forest and in it they just have a ton of frogs livin on there own?


----------



## joshua_delancey69 (Mar 1, 2004)

he was drooling over all the WOMEN not frogs......


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep, free ranging frogs. It was cool to see.

BTW Two TN Frogs AKA Josh and Rich were fun as all can be to hang out with. My face hurt from laughing and smiling all weekend. Those two are just so damn funny.

Dave


----------



## kenya_1977 (Apr 8, 2004)

*rich - rare form*

Rich was in rare form this weekend, and that expression was a pretty consistent one... 

-Crystal


----------



## frogsintn (Mar 26, 2004)

well i'm glad i could help everyone get a gooooooooooooooooood laugh today,then,tomorrow, etc. :lol: :lol: i'm kinda worried though, thomas has those recordings of me telling a few stories. 8) 8). dave i really enjoyed hanging out with you in the gardens. and yes i was in awl of all the frogs i wanted and need. i can hardly wait to get together again.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Dave,

That guppy eating tadpole was probably Hyla marmorata. I remember Ron telling me that they will eat anything that moves. I didn't believe him and put some in with some dart tads. Within seconds they ate my leucomelas tads... very sad. On a positive note these suckers morphed out huge. They breed very well in the free range exhibit at ABG.

Wish I could have went... I'm a fun guy too...

-J


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Someone wanted to see the D. vicenti? Here is a bad pic of it.










Some really rare pitcher plant. :wink: 






































Enjoy.
Dave


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

amazing pics,that frog eating frog is crazy looking


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

Here's a few of my own.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Love that A. spinosa!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Gotta be the oldest thread that's been brought back  7 years!

Too bad the vicentei picture is blurry, that would be neat to see.


----------

